# Required to join or learnt in BMQ



## Dukereuchre (5 Apr 2011)

I was reading, just like everyone else at point I'm sure, that you need to do X amount of push ups, sit ups, and so and so fourth. I have no problem with the push ups or the running even the hand grip. What I do have trouble with is the sit ups. I mean I'm starting with crunches to help build that area and it seems to be helping. I decided to "google" the problem and see if anyone else has this problem and I ran across this article:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2006/oct/31/worlddispatch.annemcilroy 

Now this is a UK site so I'm not sure of it's accuracy and no where else did I read such thing, i have actually read the opposite. Just wondering if this is true or not. Anyway thanks in advance.

Dukereuchre


----------



## Silverfire (5 Apr 2011)

There is still the PT Test, at least there was when I did BMQ.


----------



## kratz (5 Apr 2011)

The standards are covered multiple times on this site. A simple search would answer your question.

I googled this answer  for you.

You must be able to do 19 full sit-ups within one minute. Do not interlock your fingers behind your head and ensure your elbows are going to your knees.

Testing is done within the first three days our a RegF course.


----------



## 2010newbie (5 Apr 2011)

First of all, the article is almost 5 years old. A lot changes in 5 years. Second, what they are referring to is the requirement for Regular Force candidates to pass the CF Expres during the recruitment process. The CF Expres is administered wihtin the first week of BMOQ and you better be ready to pass it. It looks like you are almost there, so keep working on it.. There is the remedial fitness platoon that goes by many names for the people that do not pass the CF Expres, but you are so close that you shouldn't even consider it an option. Good luck.


----------

